# Water Displacing Lubricant



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

I just purchased a new Shimano Core and the instruction guide recomends wiping the magnesium body with a w_ater displacing lubricant_. What exactly is this and where could I find some?

Thanks


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WD40, anywhere. The WD means water displacing.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Its all starting to make sense now.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

actually saw a commerical today about its development water displacement on 40 try hence wd40


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I think the show "Made in America" had an episode about the history of WD40. Interesting stuff. You're right Jim, they perfected water displacement on the 40th try.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been doing some research on this and found Corrosion Block as the best sounding. They say that 1 treatment can last up to 1 yr. Costs about $20 a can.

I plan on using it on my engine as well. Some really good reviews on Google.

Found mine at:

*West* *Marine* 
7280 Wynnwood Ln, Houston, TX - (713) 880-2160
Website - Directions - Write a review


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just make sure you wipe the reel with WD40 or Corrosion X. *Do not spray the reel* with the WD40 or Corrosion X!!! This will cause premature failure of the gears and drag washer.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

WD40 is 80% solvent. Red Corrosion-X is 8% sovent, and Green C-X is even less solvent. Lots of solvent is good for rusty bolts, but it is not very good for reels. I would not recomend any WD40 anywhere on a reel. I have had really good luck with C-X and I have seen some reels messed up by WD40. When I use the Green C-X to coat the inside of the reel frame, I remove all the other components and then re-assemble after it "sets up". I always transfer the lighter Red C-X to a dropper bottle and apply it that way. A little goes a long way, and too much can really slow things down. Similar to what Dan said, I would spray the Red C-X onto a rag, and then wipe the exterior of the reel. I also would recomend putting a tiny drop on the outside at every point that something goes into the frame. These are the spots that are most likely to get messed up by the Mg interacting with the salt.

Mike


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I was talking about Corrosion Block, NOT Corrosion X.

See these product reviews.

http://www.sportfishhawaii.com/html/corrosionbl.htm

http://www.corrosion-control.com/corrblock.html


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*lube*

Try Blakemore Reel Magic. It can be used before, during, and after fishing. It can also be sprayed on mono, it will add 15'+ to you casting. comes in aerosol and pump spray cans.


----------

